# AntiVirus and Firewall



## gtee (Jan 25, 2005)

I am an iMac Newbie so please be understanding.
I have recently purchased a new G5 iMac after having been a PC user for many years - hence the question. Do I require an antivirus program and software firewall?

I have broadband Internet via an ADSL modem/router and intend sharing my connection to other computers in the house using AirPort Express.

Also - I currently use Firefox on my XP box. Does anyone have any comments about using Firefox on an iMac?

Thank you.


----------



## smoothcue2005.5 (Feb 7, 2005)

*same boat as me*

from what i can gather osx is a lot safer than pc, i have just converted to imac g5 too from pc and have a router on airport which one of my tech buddies set up. Having asked him about needing antivirus software e.t.c he said r u kidding. apparently you have a built in firewall through your router and your airport uses incription through wep or wap encriptions making it real difficult to get past. theres a tip page which can answer alot of your questions at http://macs.about.com/od/softwareandutilities/a/freeware_index.htm
they should answer about every question you have on improving your security.
pc's are alot easier to attack than osx systems....but you can start by getting norton online to give you some reassurance by having them test your security free and tell you exactly how safe your system is.
hope that helps


----------



## YeeFam (Nov 19, 2004)

In strictly technical terms, there is not even one known virus on OS X.

But you still must practice "safe" computing. And on OS X, I think it is pretty simple.

1. Set up your first account, and leave it as the administrative account.
2. Set up your second account - even if you are the only user, as standard.
3. Use your administrative account to install/uninstall software.
4. In your standard account, when you are prompted to give an admin password for access to your computer - you are now put on guard - be very cautious!

I use Safari - no problem, IE for very few websites (only when I have to.)
I also use the native OS X mail app. 
_(I have found multiple problems with MS apps running on OS X - I would avoid them if you could! They just do not follow the Apple rules - which what makes Apple stand out as a quality system!)_ 

Spyware is not an issue either.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I actually have heard of a few virii for Mac OS X, but they need your admin password to do anything. I have never actually seen any virus on a OS X machine.

Unless you really need it and know what you are doing, do not activate your "root" account. It should be disabled by default.

Safari and Firefox are my favorite web browsers. Both are excellent programs.

I have never had any spyware problems on a Mac OS X machine.

Mac OS X has a firewall you can enable through the System Prefs.


----------

